# Forum Home Renovation Kitchens  PVC verses ABS cabinet edgeing

## frog_hopper

Hi there,  
Can anyone advise if there is much of a difference between PVC and ABS edging? I am planning to get white laminate doors with white 2mm PVC edging. 
One kitchen company has advised me that the PVC edging will yellow (apparently ABS doesn't) and that it is more brittle than ABS. Is this just an untrue sales pitch as most companies seem to use PVC? 
Thanks again,
Frog_hopper

----------


## GCP310

sounds like BS to me 
8 years of doing kitchens in commercial qty's and the only thing that has gone yellow is the architectual New Age Veneer's.

----------


## seriph1

ABS ... as in: A BS sales line from the sound of it.... but what would I know? We make our doors from wood  :Biggrin:  :Biggrin:  :Biggrin:  :Biggrin:  :Biggrin:

----------


## aspectdisplays

Have a look at surteco web site they sell edging and list some of the advantages. Surteco Australia: ABS Edgebanding
My understanding is that ABS is more rigid and has a high impact strength where as pvc is a softer plastic other than that I don't know .

----------


## GCP310

also check out the Doelken website  Döllken-Woodtape: PVC Edgebanding 
Its much of a muchness between the two. Both need a special cleaner as
normal thinners will erode them both.

----------


## arms

> also check out the Doelken website  Döllken-Woodtape: PVC Edgebanding 
> Its much of a muchness between the two. Both need a special cleaner as
> normal thinners will erode them both.

  dolken own surteco

----------


## GCP310

yes, much like the laminex - formica situation. 
I dont think, and speaking from experience, its going to matter weather your cabinetmaker uses PVC or ABS, and in the end, it may come down to the colour and finish of the door material you choose.

----------

